# framebuffer

## dmitri926

I have a dell 700m (1280x800, but im trying 1024x768 right now) and i was trying to install fb support without any luck. I followed the instructions on gentoo wiki and that 5-step thing from spock.

the problem is that it either it loads up this green nasty looking font that looks crappy, it looks just wrong. or it loads up this really black font and you cant see anything. in both cases it spits out some wierd characters for like 20 lines when gentoo loads.

i have gentoo 2004.3 latest dev kernel

my fbset:

mode "1920x1440-75"

    # D: 297.000 MHz, H: 112.500 kHz, V: 75.000 Hz

    geometry 1920 1440 1920 1440 8

    timings 3367 352 144 56 1 224 3

    vsync high

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24

endmode

why does is that 1920x1400!!!??

thats my grub:

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r4 fb

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

i also tried:

video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

im pretty sure my kernel is correct (vesafb-tng)... does anyone have any suggestions? this thing is driving me nuts!

----------

## fennec

 *Quote:*   

> im pretty sure my kernel is correct (vesafb-tng)... does anyone have any suggestions? this thing is driving me nuts!

 

use the non-tng

----------

## dmitri926

thanks for the quick response! but it didnt work  :Sad: 

now this is wut i get:

dmitri-laptop linux # fbset

open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

thats what i have on my kernel currently:

<*> RAM disk support                                                │ │

  │ │ (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)                               │ │

  │ │ [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support     

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                               │ │

  │ │               VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->             

 <*> Framebuffer Console support  

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash

thanks!

----------

## fennec

can you paste output of dmesg ?

----------

## dmitri926

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 (root@dmitri-laptop) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #20 SMP Tue Nov 16 19:58:46 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001eee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eee0000 - 000000001eeeb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eeeb000 - 000000001ef00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

494MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126688

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122592 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6cd0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  Montara  0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1eee5c99

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  MONTARAG 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1eeeaa2d

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL    GV3Ref 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1eeeaaa1

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1eeeafd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  MONTARAG 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05b0000 soft=c05a8000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1794.419 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 495764k/506752k available (3298k kernel code, 10332k reserved, 1210k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3547.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=1773568)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5851.58 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd812, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

i8k: not running on a Dell system

i8k: vendor=Dell Inc., model=Inspiron 700m, version=A01

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.13 14/05/2002 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 2 :Cool: 

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.3[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1100653677.682:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W].

inotify init: minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 423M

agpgart: Detected 16252K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 65 Hz, hf = 54 kHz, clk = 75 MHz

vesafb: trying maximum allowed refresh rate

vesafb: using default BIOS refresh rate

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x90

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xdf980000, size 16192k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRC] (55 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRS] (48 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 37

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.3.19-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

b44.c:v0.94 (May 4, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:af:55:9d

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HTS548060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX830E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[e0208000-e02087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem df82e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 00001860

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49433 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xe0100c00, irq 10

  #1: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at 0x2400, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[811f0f009d55af00]

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3959 buckets, 31672 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

LID0 SLPB LANC MODM 

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

----------

## fennec

everything appears to be showing ok in there, isnt your frame buffer console loading at all ?

----------

## dmitri926

nope, when i took off the tng it didnt load at all

----------

## fennec

but now it is loading, what is the behaviour ?

----------

## dmitri926

currently, i put tng back on and the letters are all black (cant even see them), the resolution is bigger. 

and my fbset reports my resolution as 1900xsomthign. and i set it as 1024x768

----------

## fennec

that's freaky

----------

## dmitri926

yeah.

im gonna reinstall my gentoo. whats the newest and the best guide for installing vesafb-tng? 

I have: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

and http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

but the spock one doesnt discuss the kernel options and the wiki one seems outdated?

ok thanks alot for your help!

im out..sleep

----------

## fennec

you may want to run "make mrproper" or "make clean" and recompile your kernel... (  save .config before )

----------

## dustfinger

I am a newbie so I may be way off on cloud 9 here, but are you using XFree86 or Xorg?  I use XFree86 and I know that in my XFree config file I had to specify what resolutions I was going to allow X to run in.  I also had to specify a default resolution.  I think, although I could be wrong, that you need to have the resolution 1024x768 as an option in the config file.  Also you should check to see if the 1900xsomething is an option in your config file.

I am not certain that the frame buffer cares about what x is up to.  As I said I am a newbie still even though it says I am tux's little helper.

dustfinger.

----------

## Pepek

 *dmitri926 wrote:*   

> thats what i have on my kernel currently:
> 
> <*> RAM disk support                                                │ │
> 
>   │ │ (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)                               │ │
> ...

 

I know this is not resolution for your problem, but BTW for the grub and framebuffer the better RAM disk size than 4096 is 8192.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## dmitri926

 *dustfinger wrote:*   

> I am a newbie so I may be way off on cloud 9 here, but are you using XFree86 or Xorg?  I use XFree86 and I know that in my XFree config file I had to specify what resolutions I was going to allow X to run in.  I also had to specify a default resolution.  I think, although I could be wrong, that you need to have the resolution 1024x768 as an option in the config file.  Also you should check to see if the 1900xsomething is an option in your config file.
> 
> I am not certain that the frame buffer cares about what x is up to.  As I said I am a newbie still even though it says I am tux's little helper.
> 
> dustfinger.

 

hey man, thanks for your help! but im not up to X yet, im just getting the framebuffer setup. I think im gonna skip that tho, its giving me a big arse headache.

i know im gonna get flamed but so far gentoo has been ticking me off!!! i still like freebsd more haha, atleast i got it completely configured.

----------

## dustfinger

Why don't you try getting everything else working and mess with the frame buffer at the end.  That is what I did and my system works great except for one small issue that funny enough may be related to the frame buffer ;O).  Don't give up on gentoo so soon.  I have tried a few different distros and gentoo has ran by far the smoothest on my system.  It is possible that you are missing some constraint and once you get everything else working the way you like then when you set up gensplash that will work as well.

dustfinger.

----------

## ggx

I am really interested!

I have an intel 855gm video chip and your dmesg output really surprises me, especially the following line:

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS) 

how did you manage to get this to work? I had many hopeless tries to get framebuffer/bootsplash work but it always said "You passed an undefined mode number", I tried both vesafb-tng and vesafb but none of them worked, with vesafb-tng it says "hardware doesn't support DCC transfers" and completely hangs (only reset button works), and with vesafb I get "probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6". Could you please tell me how you managed to get this to work? Thank you very much.

----------

## dmitri926

dont remember exactly since i abandoned installing gentoo on my laptop and went back to freebsd LOL. but i just followed instructions in:

read this one, http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

but follow this one: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

also my fb did NOT work, my res would be like ridiculously high (1900x1200) even tho i set it low in the kernel and everywhere else.

hope that helps & good luck.

if u got it to work please post here for everyone to see.

----------

